# Westwater: Ice Free as of 2/25/11



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

Would this mean that Ruby is clear?


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Less gradient but more sunlight good question anybody know?


----------



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

Also...I know normal westwater permits you have to call exactly 2 months in advance to get a permit.
Is it possible to call and see if places are available and get a permit that way ? Say around march 6


----------



## tmaggert (Aug 18, 2008)

Berkeley said:


> Also...I know normal westwater permits you have to call exactly 2 months in advance to get a permit.
> Is it possible to call and see if places are available and get a permit that way ? Say around march 6


Looks like March 6th is still open. You can always check the 2011 Westwater Private Permit Calendar for availability, its updated regularly.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

whats an average cfs guess for early May?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Obviously weather and snow pack dependent, but it usually starts to do its big climb in mid may. good play levels (<5K) usually get surpassed by mid April.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

just talked to the ranger and he said blacks rocks is still iced up and Ruby is not recommended for floating.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I just talked to the ranger, and he said that he thinks the main flow should be clear through Ruby/Horsethief, mostly based on the water temperature. Dusting off the paddling muscles and cruising Ruby/Westy this weekend!


----------



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

Westwater this Sunday. Hope the weather holds out on us.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

jeez Alvin is still there ,that dude's been there forever.Must love the place.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah Dave it may get up in the 30-40k range this year,Memorial Day or thereabouts.How high has anyone done Westy? what is it like?Did the Moab run at 4o k once,made that quite a bit more exciting,the best rapids something like a middlin' rapid on Cataract at medium flows I'm guessing.


----------

